# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  تفاوت دو تابع  mysqli_fetch_array() و mysql_fetch_assoc()

## nokhodi

تفاوت دوتابع mysqli_fetch_array() و mysql_fetch_assoc() در چیه؟!

----------


## emadrezvani

ساده ترین جواب اینه که mysqli_fetch_array اندیس رو با شماره برمیگردونه و mysql_fetch_assoc اندیس با نام بر می گردونه.


http://www.php.net//manual/en/mysqli...etch-array.php
/* numeric array */
$row = mysqli_fetch_array($result, MYSQLI_NUM);
printf ("%s (%s)\n", $row[0], $row[1]);




http://php.net/manual/en/function.mysql-fetch-assoc.php
while ($row = mysql_fetch_assoc($result)) {
    echo $row["userid"];
    echo $row["fullname"];
    echo $row["userstatus"];
}

----------


## nokhodi

کدوم بیشتر کاربرد داره؟!

چون توی یادگیری php بعضی ها ، موقع نمایش اطلاعات میاد از اولی و بعضی موقع ها میاد از دومی استفاده میکنه؟!

----------


## emadrezvani

بسته به نوع کار مشخص میشه الان از کدوم استفاده بشه. ولی بیشتر مواقع برای خوانایی بیشتر و کم کردن اشتباه از mysql_fetch_assoc استفاده میشه.

----------

